# Getting my new receiver today!!!



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

(apparently there is a 15 image max. Who knew?)

Just have to wait until 10am and it shall be mine!

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...eivers/EliteReceivers/ci.VSX-92TXH.Kuro?tab=B
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...92TXH&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1177718668551

I'll post up some pics later when I get it.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

All I have to say is this.

David Gilmour - Remember That Night - Live @ Royal Albert Hall on BluRay in Dolby TrueHD = Awesome.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.fotoconnection.com/p72222-pioneer-vsx-92txh-71-channel-a-v-receiver-full-band.html

Sweet


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> http://www.fotoconnection.com/p72222-pioneer-vsx-92txh-71-channel-a-v-receiver-full-band.html
> 
> Sweet


I don't know how people sell for those prices. I basically get cost and payed over $700 for it. That leaves almost no margin at $819. At least mine is authorized. 2 year warranty > no year warranty.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Snapped a few pics yesterday. Nothing special though. 

My old receiver is going in the For Sale forum if anyone is looking for something decent for cheap.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks even better up close, very nice


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

havok20222 said:


>


dusting ftl


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

pikers said:


> dusting ftl


1. I'm lazy
2. You can't see it anyways. There is a smoked glass door that closes over it.


----------



## ED27 (Feb 23, 2007)

Are you going to feed video signals through it? Does it give you the option of not processing video signals (bypass mode). I'm curious to see how well it performs as a scaler or as a switch at a minimum.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

man I love Elite receivers.....are the new ones as good as the old ones?

I know the new ones have more stuff.....but I am talking about power and build...some of the old ones weighed 60lbs ....they were monsters.....and cost a fortune....

its a beauty...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice receiver.

Clean that dust as it will end up inside the case. Dust atracts dust.

I'm VERY picky on dust touching my gear. I have an older VERY dusty house so I'm cleaning 3 times per week.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Nice receiver.
> 
> Clean that dust as it will end up inside the case. Dust atracts dust.
> 
> I'm VERY picky on dust touching my gear. I have an older VERY dusty house so I'm cleaning 3 times per week.


I may swipe under there with a swiffer, but it's honestly not as bad as the pictures would have you believe. I think the flash really enhanced it lol. I pulled out my old denon and didn't really even need to dust it as it was pretty well clean.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

the back of that thing looks like an airplane cockpit!!


----------

